# my Cannondale Flash Team 6950 g



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

Component	Description (Manifacturer Model Size Notes)	Weight (g)

Bar Ends:	/////	0	
Bottle Cage:	Saso Carbon	8	
Bottle Cage Bolts:	ergal bolts x 2	2	
Bottom Bracket:	Cannondale BB30 132mm + 2 bearings 6806 2RS	152	
Brake Rotors:	Scrub Components 160-140 + adapter + bolts 124	
Brakes Rear:	Formula R1 + 4 green Ti bolts	176	
Brakes Front:	Formula R1 + 2 green Ti bolts	183	
Cables / Housing:	Powercordz + Alligator I-link	45	
Cassette:	Recon Ti 10speed 11-34T	170	
Chain:	KMC X10 SL	225	
Crankset: 
- Crank Arms:	Cannondale SL Hollowgram	282	
- Crank Bolts:	Cannondale green 15	
- Outer Ring:	Matthias Hellore Titanium 41T 30	
- Middle Ring:	Matthias Hellore Titanium 25T 13	
- Spider:	Matthias Hellore ergal 110-74 mm BCD	39	
- Ring Bolts:	KCNC black	10	
Derailleur Front:	Sram XX 42-28 S2 direct mount + 2 bolts	115	
Derailleur Rear:	Sram XX + AFC white delrin pulleys	160	
Fork:	Lefty 2010 DLR SL Carbon + Matthias Hellore carbon tube	1250	
Frame:	Cannondale Flash Carbon M size	950	
Grips:	Progrips light	20	
Handle Bar:	Mortop 31,8 x 580mm	105	
Headset:	Cannondale bearings + cover	62	
Headset Cap/Bolt:	/////	0	
Headset Spacers:	/////	0	
Pedals:	Egg Beater 5TI	144	
Quick Releases:	Taiwan green skewer	28	
Rear Shock:	/////	0	
Seat:	AX Lightness Apollo	76	
Seat Binder:	Cannondale 30mm	16	
Seat Post:	MCFK unidirectional 27,2 x 350	114	
Shifters:	Sram XX trigger	190	
Stem:	Rotor S2	102	
Tire Front:	Maxxis Minotaur 1,9	378	
Tire Rear:	Maxxis Maxxislite 1,95	298	
Tubes:	sealant	146	
Wheel Set (Entire): 
- Rims:	Notubes MMX Podium 290 + 285 + yellow tape + valves	595	
- Spokes:	Sapim C-Xray 138 + 139	277	
- Nipples:	ergal x 64	23	
- Hub Front:	Tune Cannonball white	95	
- Hub Rear:	Tune Kong supersharf white	212	
Misc Option: Lubricants	120

*Total Weight	6950	Grams
15,32	Pounds
*


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

all the parts were weighted and posted on my blog

see signature link :thumbsup: 

so real at 10000%  

( and my bank account say that it's orribly true .....   )


----------



## MMeglen (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow what a nice bike. Sub 300 gram tire in the back really? Could probably lose a gram or two taking off "cannondale" and "lefty" on the parts lol... Great build!


----------



## bikemaniack (Feb 6, 2010)

You can still make him lighterjust put Maxxis Maxxislite 1,95 298 tire on the front (only for the project),mini i-link,BK Composites matchmaker for R1,and we have ~100grams less


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

eliflap, congratulations on your work of art


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

Grats Eliflap , another great bike :thumbsup: 
.... but why not tuned front derailleurs like sram red + btp + speen saving +30g ?
.....but why not gripshifters saving alot more?
.....and that rear tire works only to reach sub-7kg 
Grats again mate , i love your work


----------



## swan lee (May 20, 2006)

WOOOT! Good work!


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

SICK!!! I love it, I kinda wish I rode geared bikes just so I could build one.


----------



## jordanrosenbach3 (Jan 6, 2007)

WOW!! that thing is f***ing light!! I bet its reallllly fast too. I don't know which one of your bike a like better now.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

blinding build eliflap + good choices

you need to post bigger pics of your trick components for us to drool over

...ps don't forget to change out the tires before you hit the trails


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

MMeglen said:


> Wow what a nice bike. Sub 300 gram tire in the back really? Could probably lose a gram or two taking off "cannondale" and "lefty" on the parts lol... Great build!


 yes

Maxxislite exist in the 285 version ( mine is the older version ) ..but price is too high , and mine is too light to not use


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

bikemaniack said:


> You can still make him lighterjust put Maxxis Maxxislite 1,95 298 tire on the front (only for the project),mini i-link,BK Composites matchmaker for R1,and we have ~100grams less


i have another Maxxislite of the pair i have , is 308 g so - 70 g respect at the installed Maxxis Minotaur

i am waiting for the Schmolcke 31.8 new handlebar

does BK do matchmaker ? go to see their site , unknow that new , thanks .

EDIT :

http://www.bkcomposites.de/BK/0600.html only simply clamps ..not matchmaker

mmmm mini I-Link ... no thanks . i red some user problems ...

Lefty can be tuned by 88+ to save a few grams too

ah... want to change the Lightning cranset now on my Flash 29er and install it here , not with XX spider but its spider 
that cranks it's incredible light and stiff !!


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

culturesponge said:


> blinding build eliflap + good choices
> 
> you need to post bigger pics of your trick components for us to drool over
> 
> ...ps don't forget to change out the tires before you hit the trails


done 100 km in this set up in 2 rides

very difficoult today to stay sticky to my riding partners .... seems to flying in some situations


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

xcatax said:


> Grats Eliflap , another great bike :thumbsup:
> .... but why not tuned front derailleurs like sram red + btp + speen saving +30g ?
> .....but why not gripshifters saving alot more?
> .....and that rear tire works only to reach sub-7kg
> Grats again mate , i love your work


yes , 99% of the sub7 result depending on tyres

with 2 Rocket Ron tyres will be 250-350 heavier

still not available 10 speed XX gripshift

i have a tuned X.0 gripshit pair 10 speed to use X.0 with 10 speed XX cassette

on my Flash 29er ...maybe can install them

front derailleur mount on Flash is only as DIRECT MOUNT

maybe i can install a alloy bar , 2 hole in the low part , fitted to support a Red deraillaur as done here in Italy from a friend


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

eliflap said:


> mmmm mini I-Link ... no thanks . i red some user problems ...!


I've been using them with 1.2 powercordz, no problems so far, easy installation and working perfect, so, you could lose a couple of grams there.
On the other hand, watch out with that Recon cass. it won't hold up if you really use your bike.
Keep the good work going :thumbsup:


----------



## AlexRandall (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes, I know the feeling....you just seem to fall off the front


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

Eli i love your bike:thumbsup: 

You can loose some grams with Schmolke TLO 31.8 bar + Extralite 31.8 stem.
Replace that taiwanese QR to TUNE Skyline.
Contact with Matthias a guy from Germany (pups83) he can make for you a custom carbon seatpost clamp, looks the same as MCFK desing.
Use a Hi Temp42 foam grips.
All that things with 88+ Lefty, Maxxislite on front and Lightning crank will drop another 250 grams or more:thumbsup: 

Egg Beaters 5Ti ?? where did you get them from? 

Congratulations on your awesome build!

Ohad.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

eliflap said:


> done 100 km in this set up in 2 rides


i can see there's some wear on your foam grips, don't push your luck with those tires - 100km is only 62 miles 

i've had bad experiences with both Schmolke and Mcfk ud carbon components lately trying to tweak my current build to under 20lb

ride it fast!


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

i used a Schmolcke 25.4 mm bar for over a year 66 g

poor me , a friend riding my bike fallen and i discovered a crack on the bar when at home 

so ... i have no fear to use it ...

for Mcfk components ...i am virgin  ... time will give the answer 


for the foam grips: i am using that pair since october , the bike is arrived to me in october 2009 and this is the last transformation but not the least ...so grips have not only 100 km on them


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

ohadamirov said:


> Eli i love your bike:thumbsup:
> 
> You can loose some grams with Schmolke TLO 31.8 bar + Extralite 31.8 stem.
> Replace that taiwanese QR to TUNE Skyline.
> ...


Tune Skyline , i have it on gold ... no good looking here ...

Extralite stem : i have on my Scalpel in 25.4 mm ... but i prefer a firmly clamping stem

custom Egg beater 

changed : steel spring with a custom titanium one , steel axle with black ergal axle , iron nut with ergal nut , original ti gold spindle with custom extra short ti spindle


----------



## bikemaniack (Feb 6, 2010)

My foul Eliflap,BKComposites have only simple clamp.Beautiful bike......and light


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

Very very nice.:thumbsup: Great work!! I will not be able to top that. My hat off to you sir:thumbsup: 

BTW, eliflap is the Alligator I-link lighter than Nokon carbon?


----------



## Mr. IROC-Z (Aug 24, 2006)

That is so awesome! You do some incredible bike builds!


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

Great bike ! What length is that Rotor S2 stem ?


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

Dex11 said:


> Great bike ! What length is that Rotor S2 stem ?


100 mm


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

XgreygOOse said:


> is the Alligator I-link lighter than Nokon carbon?


never used Nokon carbon ... i use I-Link . never want to try mini I-Link too .

never change team that wins :thumbsup:


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

eliflap said:


> yes
> 
> Maxxislite exist in the 285 version ( mine is the older version ) ..but price is too high , and mine is too light to not use


Sweet bike Andrea...but those tires are absolutely no good on trails...for "show/display" only!


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

^^Not even on hard pack?

Very nice eliflap, another superb build.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Joel. said:


> ^^Not even on hard pack?


Well, hard pack in a straight line only...any fast turns, climbs steeper than 5% or off-camber sections will instantly break traction. That's why even Maxxis champ Geoff Kabush called it the "suicide tire!"


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Zachariah said:


> Well, hard pack in a straight line only...any fast turns, climbs steeper than 5% or off-camber sections will instantly break traction.


People ride cyclocross and race BMX with less knobs on tires and survive...


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

Curmy said:


> People ride cyclocross and race BMX with less knobs on tires and survive...


What part of "instantly" did you not understand?!


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Circlip said:


> What part of "instantly" did you not understand?!


None of it I guess.

I could definitely clear up to 25% dusty fireroad slopes on Kenda Klimax, and did some spirited riding on Fast Freds. They often hold even better then tall knob mud tires.. I would not take them to sharp rocks and deep mud of course... But few of adventure races I have been to had pretty much all fireroad and pavement riding. Even a slick touring tire will be just fine on those - and faster then a real MTB one.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

Curmy said:


> I could definitely clear up to 25% dusty fireroad slopes on Kenda Klimax, and did some spirited riding on Fast Freds. They often hold even better then tall knob mud tires..


I can only conclude that if they did not break traction instantly, you must not be doing it right. In the future please adhere more closely to the directives given out on this forum.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Kenda Klimax Lite 345g = Has lots of grip

Maxxis Maxxlite 310g = None whatsoever


----------



## Atmos (Oct 20, 2006)

Sorry a noob question here. Does cannondale sell the frame only?


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

Zachariah said:


> Kenda Klimax Lite 345g = Has lots of grip
> 
> Maxxis Maxxlite 310g = None whatsoever


Yes Maxxilite 310 does have limited grip but there Maxxlite 285 has a much better patten and grip. I've been using 285 on several races now and have no problems with them



Atmos said:


> Sorry a noob question here. Does cannondale sell the frame only?


Yes, but not the Ultimate Team frame. The Flash Carbon Hi-mod frame only comes in black/red. If you want the black/green color, you can only get this in Europe.


----------



## Atmos (Oct 20, 2006)

XgreygOOse said:


> Yes, but not the Ultimate Team frame. The Flash Carbon Hi-mod frame only comes in black/red. If you want the black/green color, you can only get this in Europe.


Hi, i did check up my LBS today. They do sell the frame only BUT without the Lefty fork which was a shame..


----------



## raceer2 (Jul 21, 2007)

hmmm...buy the frame and order a fork at the same time :-(


----------



## Atmos (Oct 20, 2006)

raceer2 said:


> hmmm...buy the frame and order a fork at the same time :-(


Thats what i'm thinking but you can't get the team colour lefty...


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

Atmos said:


> Thats what i'm thinking but you can't get the team colour lefty...


True, you can't buy the team colour lefty on its own. I tried to get one for my new Team Scalpel frame. Lucky for me a customer/friend at my LBS bought a Team Scalpel but didn't like the lefty so I made a deal. Bought him a XX fork and swap it for Lefty:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. IROC-Z (Aug 24, 2006)

Atmos said:


> Thats what i'm thinking but you can't get the team colour lefty...


Just paint it to match the frame! I did this with my current old school weight weenie build (16.7lbs). I picked up a new 2010 Lefty SL Carbon. They come in white color. I scuffed the white parts and the top carbon tube and painted it to match the frame. Very simple to do!
That lime luminescent lime green color shouldn't be too difficult to match.


----------



## Atmos (Oct 20, 2006)

XgreygOOse said:


> True, you can't buy the team colour lefty on its own. I tried to get one for my new Team Scalpel frame. Lucky for me a customer/friend at my LBS bought a Team Scalpel but didn't like the lefty so I made a deal. Bought him a XX fork and swap it for Lefty:thumbsup:


Thats very lucky of you. :thumbsup:


----------



## mtballday (Aug 19, 2007)

*Best of Both Worlds*

So Eliflap -

You now have the best of the 29er and 26er HT world, and even a 24 hr race on the 29er under your belt....Personal opinions on racing the 26er and the 29er?


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

mtballday said:


> So Eliflap -
> 
> You now have the best of the 29er and 26er HT world, and even a 24 hr race on the 29er under your belt....Personal opinions on racing the 26er and the 29er?


so light as it is , the 26F seems to be not more sure in lines during downhilling ( please don't read it as a problem ) but on uphlling it's a bomb

and the 29F is a weapon in the flats ...it can mantains a high speed very easly with low power request .

however i felt faster with 29F . and in a 24h solo race is to prefer it instead the 26F

( and again don't read it as a problem )

both bikes are great ! cannot write a winner

i consider them as gloves or clothes ..depending weather , feeling and tracks deciding which have to ride


----------



## bikemaniack (Feb 6, 2010)

eliflap you can still cut few grams for example using Accent Grips,8cm version weight only 12grams.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

done some modifications:

Schmolcke OS bar

custom 41-25T chainrings , spider integrated design


----------



## morrisgarages (Jan 25, 2009)

culturesponge said:


> i've had bad experiences with both Schmolke and Mcfk ud carbon components lately trying to tweak my current build to under 20lb
> 
> ride it fast!


So to be OT but I plan to get a Mcfk carbon seatpost too. What's your bad experience with Mcfk?


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

PM sent 
..................

i want to build a Flash now - thanks Eliflap! my wife is going to hate me:thumbsup:


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

6880 g with Lightning carbon and 40-26T CarbonTi chainrings as updates



Bar Ends:	/////	0	
Bottle Cage:	Saso Carbon	8	
Bottle Cage Bolts:	ergal bolts x 2	2	
Bottom Bracket:	Lightning BB30 ( included in crankset ) + 2 bearings 6806 2RS	46	
Brake Rotors:	Scrub Components 160-140 + adapter + bolts 124	
Brakes Rear:	Formula R1 + 4 green Ti bolts	176	
Brakes Front:	Formula R1 + 2 green Ti bolts	183	
Cables / Housing:	Powercordz + Alligator I-link	45	
Cassette:	Recon Ti 10speed 11-34T	170	
Chain:	KMC X10 SL	225	
Crankset: 
- Crank Arms:	Lightning carbon	332	
- Crank Bolts:	////	0	
- Outer Ring:	Carbon Ti 40T	55	
- Middle Ring:	Carbon Ti 26T	24	
- Spider:	Lighning 4 arms + long bolts	49	
- Ring Bolts:	Carbon Ti short 6	
Derailleur Front:	Sram XX 42-28 S2 direct mount + 2 bolts	115	
Derailleur Rear:	Sram XX + AFC white delrin pulleys	160	
Fork:	Lefty 2010 DLR SL Carbon + Matthias Hellore carbon tube	1250	
Frame:	Cannondale Flash Carbon M size	950	
Grips:	Progrips light	20	
Handle Bar:	Schmolcke TLO 31,8 x 560mm	84	
Headset:	Cannondale bearings + cover	62	
Headset Cap/Bolt:	/////	0	
Headset Spacers:	/////	0	
Pedals:	Egg Beater 5TI	144	
Quick Releases:	Taiwan green skewer	28	
Rear Shock:	/////	0	
Seat:	AX Lightness Apollo	76	
Seat Binder:	Cannondale 30mm	16	
Seat Post:	MCFK unidirectional 27,2 x 350	114	
Shifters:	Sram XX trigger	190	
Stem:	Rotor S2	102	
Tire Front:	Maxxis Minotaur 1,9	378	
Tire Rear:	Maxxis Maxxislite 1,95	298	
Tubes:	sealant	146	
Wheel Set (Entire): 
- Rims:	Notubes MMX Podium 290 + 285 + yellow tape + valves	595	
- Spokes:	Sapim C-Xray 138 + 139	277	
- Nipples:	ergal x 64	23	
- Hub Front:	Tune Cannonball white	95	
- Hub Rear:	Tune Kong supersharf white	212	
Misc Option: 
Lubricants	100	
Total Weight	6880	Grams
15,17	Pounds


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Damn... very nice bikes. All these light weight cannondale leftys is making me itch. 

I thought I would never ever get this urge.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

i'm getting itchy too - gorgeous right down to those matching green nips

so what were the polished MMX rims for if not this build?...


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

culturesponge said:



> so what were the polished MMX rims for if not this build?...


Good question, they arnt on the Scalpel that is polished.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

amillmtb said:


> Good question, they arnt on the Scalpel that is polished.


they are Alpine rims not MMX

for the purple Scalpel ...


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

oops - sorry

so many trick wheelsets eliflp i'm having trouble keeping track:thumbsup:

did you need spacers for the CarbonTi X 40/26 chainrings + 10 speed chain?

15lb is fantastic that bike must accelerate like a rocket

best


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

no spacers needed.

used short bolts from Carbon Ti too for the spider with no shims required


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

culturesponge said:


> oops - sorry
> 
> so many trick wheelsets eliflp i'm having trouble keeping track


.... and wait for one week to see the other arriving .... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

Zachariah said:


> *Kenda Klimax *Lite 345g = Has lots of grip
> 
> Maxxis Maxxlite 310g = None whatsoever


follow your tip . i did not known that tire :thumbsup: thank you !

installed this morning , 330 and 329 g verified

now bike is 6870 g


----------



## Buoyen (Aug 14, 2006)

How much volume in those tires compared to Racing Ralph 2.1" f.ex.? They're 1.95" right?


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

Buoyen said:


> How much volume in those tires compared to Racing Ralph 2.1" f.ex.? They're 1.95" right?


Ralph is wider ... compared , Klimax are skinny ...  1.95 , correct :thumbsup:

tested this morning , roll very fast ! in tracks with mud drying ( finally may arrived with sun and hot ) very good feeling

thin section helps in this case and in the sector with road i can have a road bike as thet roll well !

close to UCI illegal weight


----------



## Buoyen (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks!

Really nice bike you got there! But I have to chech where you save all that weight! My Spark frame is 1kg heavier, but my bike is +1.5kg. I have to look into that


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

i never disassembled all my bike ...however i see 2 pics of 2 different frames ( one of a friend and one from anothe guy ) in M . 940 g average


----------



## Robin v Berkel (Aug 19, 2008)

nice bike onlye its so heavy 

if you go for sram XX 11-32 casette you can us sram Red rear der i us it on my scalpel and it work with 32t with T10 der pullys

my sram red 
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/5036047/


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

Robin , nice to hear you again , after silence ... good tips !!

thank you

i have a Ti 10speed cassette to try in 11-32 , already have 10T pulleys on my XX rear der , already planned to try a Red


did you reach 123 g only with 10T light pulleys or other tuning ?


----------



## Robin v Berkel (Aug 19, 2008)

eliflap said:


> Robin , nice to hear you again , after silence ... good tips !!
> 
> thank you
> 
> ...


to get 123gr i tune

inner gear mech. plate to 2gr hope this week i get Fibre-Lyte Ultra Light mech plate 2gr one i us now broke off stil work but dont look that good after i drop my Sram red on ground :madman: 
Extralite Ultra Pulleys 10T 9gr
take part out where cabel go in in back by MTB you dont need that so i glow black nylon derailleur housing end cap of Shimano SP41 Derailleur Housing in side where Shimano SP41 Derailleur Housing go in now

this wil give 100% shifting and drop weight from 146 > 123gr think with new nylon bolt it can go lower


----------

